# Petsmart puppy classes?



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

So we are finally finishing up with our puppy shots and it is time to get Rogue into puppy obedience classes until we start her in shutzhund training. Right now she is terrified of bigger dogs (even though she lives with a big dog) so I want to get her socialization skills better before taking her to shutzhund. Well, we have a crazy schedule! On Mon., Weds., and Fri., and Sat., we have football for our kids so the only days we are able to do training would be Tuesday or Thursday evenings. I have called every trainer I can find that does the socialization classes and none have classes on those two days besides Petsmart. I did not really want to go there because I would rather go to someone who has been doing it for many, many years but it is looking like my only choice. How do you all feel about Petsmart? Was it successful for y'all? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When you see the sign "dog trainer wanted, no experience necessary" in the window that tells you a lot. That said, sometimes a really good person comes on as a trainer. There are no guarantees though. You can go in and talk to the trainer before you sign up, maybe observe some classes, and make your own opinions.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Kaiser and I are currently doing Obedience one at PetSmart. However, the trainer we are working with has been a trainer for nearly 20 years. She is very good at what she does.

I would recommend that you look at the PetSmart trainers just like you look at any other trainer: talk to them, observe a class and decide if you like the way they do things. If you do: rock and roll, get signed up. Otherwise move on.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think for socialization Petsmart is fine. But do what jocoyn suggested and go observe classes first. The Petsmart near my home has some experienced trainers that have done great work with their own dogs as evidence to their training skills.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Every-time I tried to go and see a class, there was no one there! and for good reason...

I also found out that the price was more expensive than going to a dog training club to train where people can actually help you and not yank your puppy around a kitchen sized little area. I can do a recall across an entire warehouse size building at the club, not that's real training!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Our local Petsmart actually has two experienced trainers, both that have been used by people I know and they have loved them. However, I went to our AKC obedience club for my puppy.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I think training at petsmart or a club is going to depend on the trainer. If there are no training clubs around and petsmart is your only option it would probably be better than nothing. I have found it is much easier to train a dog without distraction, then you get them around a lot of other dogs and they act like they have no idea what you want them to do. I think training classes are worth it just for the other dogs to distract them. In reality that is when you really are going to want your dog to listen when there is something else that has their attention.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We did puppy classes with Zira at PetSmart. Just the basics to get her socialized and out of the house (she was/is a very fearful nervy dog... so we needed all the socialization we could get from the start) it wasn't bad at all. We picked out our instructor (I had talked to her over and over again, and watched her classes before we picked the class... she actually was a good pet trainer). Anyway, for a house pet (with the right trainer there... not ALL are going to be a lucky pick).... I think PetSmart is fine, just keep your mind open and take with you what is right and works.... the rest just take with a grain of salt. It's certainly better than nothing for a new puppy.

With that said, I do NOT recommend it for any dogs intended for sporting. Training is done very specifically for each, it's NOT the same as "pet basics". The obedience you'll be doing at PetSmart is not even close to what you'll be doing in Schutzhund. I wouldn't do it, you'll end up having to re-train. Not worth the money, time, or confusion... Train right the first time and you'll be much better off! Foundation is everything! 

If you don't mind me asking..... why can't she go into the Schutzhund group now? Most start the pups in the environment right away. They can still start OB now, and tracking. Then depending on the trainer and the dog.... some start tug work right away, some wait. There's always something to work on though, even in just the lower levels of the OB or even just socialization. I started Storm once I got my hands on her.

(Btw, I did read about the fear of bigger dogs and that's why you wanted to wait.... however, a good club of professional trainers should easily be able to help with that. Personally, I would take her to them first and start working around the environment with their help and advice. It'll be much better quality and hands on than the Petsmart class. --- AND probably cheaper or the same price... Petsmart is expensive-. I asked because I didn't know if there were more reasons or that was your only concern with that. Have you talked to them at the club about it?)


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been taking Jedda to PetSmart classes - we're on our third round now, and I think our trainer is fantastic. We do a little formal obedience, but mostly it's for fun - lots of agility-type stuff. The only drawback is we're actually in the store, so the "course" is a bit goofy, but the dogs love it. We've had the same group of dogs since her first puppy classes, and they are a really good mix. The trainer is CPDT, has great energy, and her mix of positive training and rational corrections works for us. The substitute we had one week, I would never go to again, though - she was way too unsure of herself. We go to another facility for more formal obedience, which isn't nearly as much fun. Maybe you could watch a class before you have to lay out the $, and see if you like the trainer.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> When you see the sign "dog trainer wanted, no experience necessary" in the window that tells you a lot. That said, sometimes a really good person comes on as a trainer. There are no guarantees though. You can go in and talk to the trainer before you sign up, maybe observe some classes, and make your own opinions.


+1. Personally would never take a puppy there. To begin, I don't think this is a fair environment to train a young pup. I also disagree that proper socialization means taking your pup to a big box pet store to interact with a bunch of other unknown dogs. I'd work this puppy on your own with some good videos as guidance.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

ten3zro said:


> +1. Personally I would never take a puppy there. They have to push a corporate "training" program and sell you all the garbage they have in their store. Lots of stories out there, including ones from Petsmart trainers, about the methods they employ and how awful it is.


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

I just wrapped up puppy classes at the one near my house and it was a good experience. I have only 2 days out of the week where I can attend classes since I work Sunday-Thursday afternoon/evenings. So I was limited to places that offer classes on Fridays or Saturdays, and I had trouble finding places that matched my schedule and that were reasonably priced. I am looking into other options for the next level, but I would do at least puppy level classes again at my petsmart. The trainer was young, but well informed and had 2 herding dogs herself so she "got" our issues. She never once tried to sell us a petsmart product or Banfield health care. The only things she promoted was microchipping, but she listed several places that do it including the animal shelter for 10 bucks, and also having a physical tag on the dog's collar when they are out of the house. We worked on sit, down, stay, drop it, leave it, wait, take it, sit for greeting, shake, recall, loose leash walking, getting used to being touched all over, and proper house manners. We also had small amounts of socialization time with other puppies in the class and with other trainers and store employees. That was pretty much everything I hoped to cover in puppy classes. I would love to check out the local AKC training club but they only meet through the week when I am at work.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If they "train" in the store it is like trying to teach kids math in Disney World. I use these stores to work with my pups on my own.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> Kaiser and I are currently doing Obedience one at PetSmart. However, the trainer we are working with has been a trainer for nearly 20 years. She is very good at what she does.
> 
> I would recommend that you look at the PetSmart trainers just like you look at any other trainer: talk to them, observe a class and decide if you like the way they do things. If you do: rock and roll, get signed up. Otherwise move on.


This. Good trainers need work in this terrible economy just like everyone else. I'm not a fan of the big box pet stores, but the people who work at them are very random. The trainers at our local Petco all did their mentorship with this lady I really respect in another city. It was just by chance that this was the best way for them to find work since we're so rural. And for puppy socialization what you really want to be sure of is that the class is safe and fun, so observing how the trainers handle a class full of dogs, and what kind of environment it is, will tell you a lot. 

Another thing you could do is check with the humane society. They often have classes for the public and might even know about some opportunities you can only find out about through word of mouth.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm in a petsmart classes with my little pit, he's 6 or 7, it's the beginner class. Variety of dogs & ages. We have more demo and lecture in the little class area, then take the dogs out into the store to practice! So it's been pretty fun! Last class was practice sit while greeting stranger. " would you like to meet my dog"?!! And walking loose leash around in the store. It seem like good basic obedience and the trainer seems knowledgable. Good socialization opertunity. They also encourage coming to the store to walk your dog during bad weather, etc. There's only 6 pets in our class, looks like according to stools, 8 would be it.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

readaboutdogs said:


> I'm in a petsmart classes with my little pit, he's 6 or 7, it's the beginner class. Variety of dogs & ages. We have more demo and lecture in the little class area, then take the dogs out into the store to practice! So it's been pretty fun! Last class was practice sit while greeting stranger. " would you like to meet my dog"?!! And walking loose leash around in the store. It seem like good basic obedience and the trainer seems knowledgable. Good socialization opertunity. They also encourage coming to the store to walk your dog during bad weather, etc. There's only 6 pets in our class, looks like according to stools, 8 would be it.


That would be it for me...I'd be in if instead of teaching random strangers to approach and touch my dog instead it was teaching people to NOT greet my dog.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Lol! Yes I imagine a lot of people would prefer people didn't pet their dog, especially without permission! Hooch is a love bug, loves to meet people! That is what I said to people while we did a sit and greet! One dog in class is pretty frisky, I'll put it that way, and they just stayed in class area and practiced sit! So if you didn't want to greet out in store I imagine you wouldn't have to!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want to start the pup in SchH, go to the club now and get an evaluation done on her. She may not have the nerves to do the sport, and a petsmart class isn't going to change her genetics. Plus, going to a club will have you learning what to do to bring out drive and the training techniques are a bit different than a pet obedience class. 
I'd not bring a SchH prospect to petsmart for training...that'd be the last place I'd want to start the foundation.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'd like to get hooch the cgc. If things continue well with him, I'd like to look into therapy dog title for him! Maybe me just dreaming! He is such a calm lover dog, we'll see! Petsmart is close and easy, I thought it'd be a good place to start!


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. I think I will hold off and get her to the shutzhund club here. She has a ridiculous prey drive but she comes from shutzhund lines so that is expected and I think the shutzhund training would benefit her the best. I have already talked to the local club and I will try to get out there this Tuesday.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ten3zro said:


> That would be it for me...I'd be in if instead of teaching random strangers to approach and touch my dog instead it was teaching people to NOT greet my dog.


I'm sure that would be fine, no class can force you to do something with your dog that you don't want to do. But for anyone who wants to take the CGC test, this is a good skill to practice. In order to pass the test, the dog must allow a stranger to approach, and to sit or stand politely while being petted, examined (ears and front paws), and brushed by the examiner. 

That doesn't preclude training your dog to ignore strangers in general, but even if that's what you want, wouldn't you still like your dog to have the capability to politely greet people you know?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think petsmark obedience is good for socialization, especially new environment indoors. The quality of the training varies form good to not so good. But truthfully, for the average person who knows nothing about training, and isn't in any kind of club, this is much better than doing nothing with the dog structured. Most people who go to these classes are not interested in reaching a high skilled level in training, they really just want to get a heads up on manners and simple commands.jmo


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm sure that would be fine, no class can force you to do something with your dog that you don't want to do. But for anyone who wants to take the CGC test, this is a good skill to practice. In order to pass the test, the dog must allow a stranger to approach, and to sit or stand politely while being petted, examined (ears and front paws), and brushed by the examiner.
> 
> That doesn't preclude training your dog to ignore strangers in general, but even if that's what you want, wouldn't you still like your dog to have the capability to politely greet people you know?


I think if you've done the right things your dog will be confident and clear-headed and fully capable of passing that aspect of the CGC test without having attended a Petsmart class where the dog is taught to politely greet everyone he encounters. That aside, I have two issues with Petsmart type classes:
1) I don't think this is a fair environment to train a puppy in.
2) This is not proper socialization based on the definition of that term that I accept. I don't believe proper socialization means taking your puppy to interact with random strange dogs and humans. It means teaching your puppy to focus on YOU in new and different environments until the other dogs and people simply become part of the background and environment as the puppy builds confidence.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Different people view socialization differently....there is no right or wrong....whatever works for the owner. I read many replies that indicate satisfaction, and also some that don't. Each situation is different.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

cliffson1 said:


> Different people view socialization differently....there is no right or wrong....whatever works for the owner. I read many replies that indicate satisfaction, and also some that don't. Each situation is different.


And I concede that - many view the term differently. I do think, however, that a lot of the puppies that are "socialized" in the manner I reject - that is, allowed to interact with every person and animal it encounters, often end up on these forums with various behavioral problems that could've been prevented if the puppy had not had a bad experience with a person or animal that it encountered during this "socialization" period. I used to view socialization the other way. Michael Ellis convinced me otherwise.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ten3zro said:


> And I concede that - many view the term differently. I do think, however, that a lot of the puppies that are "socialized" in the manner I reject - that is, *allowed to interact with every person and animal it encounters.*....


Who said any such thing? :thinking:


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ten3zro said:


> And I concede that - many view the term differently. I do think, however, that a lot of the puppies that are "socialized" in the manner I reject - that is, allowed to interact with every person and animal it encounters, often end up on these forums with various behavioral problems that could've been prevented if the puppy had not had a bad experience with a person or animal that it encountered during this "socialization" period. I used to view socialization the other way. Michael Ellis convinced me otherwise.


Which video? I'd like to watch

ETA I agree that socialization is not interacting with people and animals, I just wanted to see which video I skipped and what else he said in there that I might've missed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Which video? I'd like to watch
> 
> ETA I agree that socialization is not interacting with people and animals, I just wanted to see which video I skipped and what else he said in there that I might've missed
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App








also here...even better
http://michaelellisschool.com/vid_pupdevelopement.htm


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Who said any such thing? :thinking:



A lot of people do that. Including Petsmart. You take your pup to Petsmart and they "work the room" so to speak, meeting everyone and their dogs. Many, many people view "socialization" as walking your pup through the neighborhood, stopping and greeting every person and dog they encounter.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ten3zro said:


> How to Socialize Your Dog to New People, Places or Things with Michael Ellis - YouTube
> 
> also here...even better
> http://michaelellisschool.com/vid_pupdevelopement.htm


Thank you, watching both


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

From puppy to 1 year I do not have a problem with my dogs meeting strangers or anyone else....they are very social, and they are in preparation for police work. So I don't understand the point.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only time I wouldn't want my puppy to seek out people is when we are actively training...I want my pup to focus on me, not other dogs, not other people. When pup is 'free' then giving wags and licks to people is just fine. I'd rather have pup see them as neutral and not the source of entertainment or excitement. But keeping a pup away from people is just going to either make the pup wary or try to seek them out even more. 
That said, I'd still not train at Petsmart(I'd rather drive two hours for a good club)!


----------

